
Robotic Surgery: No Evidence It Is Better - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/11/health/robotic-surgery-cancer.html
======
drallison
A disquieting article. I had robotic surgery a year ago to remove a kidney.
From the patient perspective, the robotic surgery was clearly the better
choice because it was non-invasive with a quick recovery.

~~~
sohkamyung
In your case, the robotic surgery might be okay. The article is concerned with
robotic surgery being performed on cancer patients, which has not been
approved by the FDA.

